
What Happens If Health-Care Workers Stop Showing Up? - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/were-failing-doctors/608662
======
jseliger
I know a lot of doctors and some other healthcare workers. This question isn't
getting enough play in the media, particularly because many hospitals aren't
doing enough to protect workers. I know a resident whose program director
ordered her to keep working even though she has COVID-19 symptoms, including
dry cough and loss of taste, but she can't get tested for COVID-19, so she's
continuing to work because she's afraid of what will happen if she doesn't.
Other doctors are bringing their own personal protection equipment (PPE) into
work and horror stories about hospital administrators ordering them to remove
unapproved PPE are being spread through Facebook groups.

And that's separate from simple incompetence, like not getting tents set up,
not separating respiratory distress patients from other patients, and so on.
Healthcare workers are not only putting themselves at risk, but also their
families and patients.

